# Please help me I.D this



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi there. I've noticed this has started growing in my hair grass. It is tiny but quite easy to pull out, it's almost actually fun to pull out. I've looked around but can't work out what it is.

Any ideas?

thanks


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like Urticularia species to me. Not sure which type exactly, I have had it before in my riccia mats.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

How big is that? Looks like bladderwort.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

This looks like the second photo in this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/45224-another-id-request.html


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeaaa thats the one, Utricularia gibba good call hoppy


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

Yep - that's the bugger. Looks like I'm going to have to go to war with the little thing. Thanks guys I've found loads of info about it now. Looks like I'm gonna be pulling it out for ever now.


----------



## Gotfish (Aug 15, 2007)

It's the same stuff that I found in my tank. I've been having a hard time finding it and removing it from my tank.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I guess having a hard time finding it is better than having so much it's easily found.


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

hmmm, this has gone from 'almost actually fun to pull out.' to a pain in the neck! - Has anyone successfully overcome this pest? I'm got a huge carpet of hairgrass so I'd never manage to get all of it out with tweezers. I get the sinking feeling that's going to be the only way.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is possible to get rid of it, just as it is possible to get rid of duckweed. You just have to keep checking for it and removing every bit you see. If you remove all you see and then wait a month or two, the little piece or two you missed will be all over the place again. You have to check at least once a week.


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

I finally got rid of this nasty piece of work a few months ago. The best way I found with such a thick carpet was a plastic fork from Wendy's. I first let is go wild in my grass, so I it came out in a few large clumps, then for weeks I spent a few minutes every day combing it out with the fork. 

Near the end of it's reign I then I had an outbreak of algae, which seemed to help starve it out. 

My best advice would be get rid of it as soon as you see it. No matter how small, that one little 1mm piece floating around is the enemy.

Mark


----------

